# Trifecta vs BNR



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

So for all you tuners out there, which is truly the best value for the $$$. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4L LTZ RS. No mods on the mechanical side of the car. I am considering putting a new air intake on the car, I also know I will have to regap the spark plugs for either tune which I am fine with doing.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BNR, there's tons of threads on it.


----------

